# help, installing vim is taking 6 hours and counting



## gideondsouza (Feb 22, 2013)

So I've been up all night and my vim installation is still going on.

I have an amazon ec2 freebsd FreeBSD server setup. I was hoping to set up jails, which took 4-5 hours to [cmd=]make world[/cmd] then crashed. I got that fixed and realized I didn't have vim. I google and found this article: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-install-vim-text-editor-under-freebsd/


So like a moron I did a [cmd=]make install[/cmd] for vim instead of vim lite, and it's been 5 hours or so and it's still going on and I have no clue what to do. It also keeps coming up with different prompts which I have to answer to continue.

(1) If I kill this installation, can I just start from scratch and my system will be ok?
(2) Should I wait? I can't stay up any longer though to keep pressing enter!


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 22, 2013)

Probably installing X.  If you stop now, it will just have all the unneeded dependencies that have already been installed.  Next time, use ports-mgmt/portmaster to install it, or just do a make config-recursive first.


----------



## gideondsouza (Feb 22, 2013)

I cancelled the darned thing. I'm assuming I would do this with portmaster installed : 
	
	



```
portmaster -y /usr/ports/editors/vim/
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 22, 2013)

It's just that portmaster(8) does all the config screens first, so you can set them and walk away while it builds everything.

I have these settings in /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc:

```
# Do not create temporary backup packages before pkg_delete (-B)
NO_BACKUP=Bopt
# Never search for stale distfiles to delete (-D)
DONT_SCRUB_DISTFILES=Dopt
# Suppress the build confirmation message (--no-confirm)
PM_NO_CONFIRM=pm_no_confirm
```


----------



## gideondsouza (Feb 22, 2013)

Ah I see. I've begun to notice this. Ok, one more slightly off question pretty please  (I've only touched *nix machines 4 months ago)

If I want perl installed inside my jails, (I create with ezjail) I should have perl installed on the main system itself right? So it will pick it up with it builds the jail world?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2013)

gideondsouza said:
			
		

> If I want perl installed inside my jails, (I create with ezjail) I should have perl installed on the main system itself right? So it will pick it up with it builds the jail world?


World has nothing to do with it. Keep in mind that the base OS and ports are basically two separate entities. As for jails, if you install something on the host it will not be available on the jails. Think of a jail as a separate machine.


----------

